# Large White spot around eye...what is this?



## steven0110 (Jan 2, 2021)

HELP please! 😧Can anyone help explain what these large white spots around the eye is? It's sort of new and only on this side.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorry your boy is having issues.

We ask that anyone posting in this sub-forum fill out PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING: Fill out this form so we can...

It gives us the most important information in quick-reference form. Thank you.


----------



## steven0110 (Jan 2, 2021)

*Housing:*
5 gallons with filter and heating. Temperature is always somewhere between 76-79 F. No tank mates. Live plants: Java fern, anubias plant, and moss ball.


*Food:*
Aqueon Colour Enhancing Betta Food, pellets, feed twice daily.


*Maintenance:*
Changing water 2-3 times a month, 25% water changed. Tap water is the source, but always treated with betta water conditioner. 


*Water Parameters:*
I test the water before each water change with those strips, it's always the same. Makes me think they aren't working or something isn't right with them but here is the results (approximate ranges). The biggest thing I know is that my tap water is very hard. I always treat my water with betta water conditioner before adding to the tank though.

Ammonia: unknown 
Nitrite: 0-20 (those colour strips make it hard to tell an exact number, it comes not exactly white so I'm guessing it's just above zero)
Nitrate: 0-1
pH: 7-7.5 (somewhere in that range, but never more than 8)
Hardness (GH): 120-180 always HIGH
Alkalinity (KH): 180-240 always HIGH 

*Symptoms and Treatment:*
First noticed these spots 2-3 weeks ago. Other than those spots my betta has had no change at all. The rest of his appearance, behavior, an eating is completely the same and still very normal. He seems absolutely fine, it's just those two large whitish spots around his left eye. Not currently doing any treatment since I don't know what this is or if it's deadly. My betta has no history of being ill, I only got him 7 months ago and he has actually grown a lot and seems healthy otherwise. He also looked fine when I bought him 7 months ago.


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi! One thing I noticed is that he will benefit from more frequent water changes;








Oldfishlady water change recommendations


Lots of different ways to successfully keep this species- Based on the experiments I have conducted over the years-I have found that water quality can be maintained by these water change schedules. This is based on feeding quality foods and not overfeeding-since most water quality...




www.bettafish.com


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Hiya! So before we look into the white spots, it is important care is 100% so we know that is not the cause.
I would first switch to a higher quality food-Aqueon has a lot of fillers unfortunately and is not good quality. Betta Buffet, New Life Spectrum, Northfin Pellets, and Fluval Bug Bites are a few good options.

He does need more water changes-around 10-15% weekly. I would also invest in a testing kit as strips are inaccurate. I believe the kit is $20 which is a little pricey-but has 800 uses so technically is cheaper than strips. 

Have the spots grown at all?


----------



## steven0110 (Jan 2, 2021)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Hiya! So before we look into the white spots, it is important care is 100% so we know that is not the cause.
> I would first switch to a higher quality food-Aqueon has a lot of fillers unfortunately and is not good quality. Betta Buffet, New Life Spectrum, Northfin Pellets, and Fluval Bug Bites are a few good options.
> 
> He does need more water changes-around 10-15% weekly. I would also invest in a testing kit as strips are inaccurate. I believe the kit is $20 which is a little pricey-but has 800 uses so technically is cheaper than strips.
> ...


Oh thank you so much for the tips! I really appreciate it! Definitely will invest in both better food and test kit. Thanks!


----------



## steven0110 (Jan 2, 2021)

steven0110 said:


> Oh thank you so much for the tips! I really appreciate it! Definitely will invest in both better food and test kit. Thanks!


 The spots have not grown anymore, but they did develop over the least few weeks. Could it just be dead skin?


----------



## steven0110 (Jan 2, 2021)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Hiya! So before we look into the white spots, it is important care is 100% so we know that is not the cause.
> I would first switch to a higher quality food-Aqueon has a lot of fillers unfortunately and is not good quality. Betta Buffet, New Life Spectrum, Northfin Pellets, and Fluval Bug Bites are a few good options.
> 
> He does need more water changes-around 10-15% weekly. I would also invest in a testing kit as strips are inaccurate. I believe the kit is $20 which is a little pricey-but has 800 uses so technically is cheaper than strips.
> ...



The spots have not grown anymore, but they did develop over the least few weeks. Could it just be dead skin?


----------

